# Almost there....40 breeder vert



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, this has been some months in progress now, and I think it's at the point where I can finally share it. Some of the plantings are still fresh, and I need to source one more T. biflora for the uppermost blank spot, but otherwise I'm pretty happy with it. I wanted something that was a bit simplistic in nature, and I wanted to try to limit the number of species present rather than pack as many as possible into it (didn't really succeed there, but oh well).

Plant list so far:

Tillandsia biflora
Microsorum thailandicum
Gonocormus
Tristella hoeijeri
Dresslerella caeseriata
Masdevallia erinaceae
Lepanthes telipogoniflora
Macroclinium manabinum.
and a bit of moss...


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

Really beautiful and elegant.

Where did you get the Tillandsia biflora? That's one I need to get...


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks. The biflora are from Ecuagenera. They're the only ones I can find who have it.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

This tank is really cool. I think this my be the style of my next tank.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Sweet tank!
I don't think you need another biflora, it looks awesome as it is


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

Sammie said:


> Sweet tank!
> I don't think you need another biflora, it looks awesome as it is


Thanks! The picture doesn't quite give the same impression, but the blank spot on the top is REALLY bothering me. It's a nothingness that's over 1/4 the length of the wood. I might be open to adding an orchid that prefers higher light near the top as well (it's a quad T5HO light over the tank), but most of what I have are shade-loving orchids, and are mostly relying on the shade of the Tillandsia at this point.

Forgot to list one of the plants, as well: Sinningia muscicola


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Love it. So simple and elegant!


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunning! This really looks like a fully colonized tree about half way up (to me). This gives me an awesome idea for my next build... 

I have to ask, do you know of a source for the Masdevallia erinaceae? I love that little guy but haven't been able to find it in any of my usual spots.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

The one that you see in there is from Ecuagenera, but the genus they use is Diodonopsis. The swath of grass-looking plant between the Microsorum and the Dresslerella is all erinaceae. I just divided/planted it yesterday, but once it settles down and I make sure it took the division okay, I'm sure I can spare some if you can't source any by then.


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok so I have an old 40 gallon, and I was wondering, where can I get a vertical kit for one? I've seen the vert kit for a 10 but do they make a 40 gal vert kit?


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

dravenxavier said:


> The one that you see in there is from Ecuagenera, but the genus they use is Diodonopsis [...] but once it settles down and I make sure it took the division okay, I'm sure I can spare some if you can't source any by then.


Thank you very much! After searching for it under that genus I am starting to get some hits. I'm going to try my best to track it down on my own. I wouldn't want to do anything to change that setup you've got there; it's killer.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

ExoticRepublic said:


> Ok so I have an old 40 gallon, and I was wondering, where can I get a vertical kit for one? I've seen the vert kit for a 10 but do they make a 40 gal vert kit?


About to start my 40 vert, wondering the same thing.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't know of anyone who makes a kit. I did this one on my own, thanks in big part to some helpful threads on here (pumilo's thread on screens, in particular...thanks!). Wasn't difficult. Went to Lowes and got glass cut for the bottom and the door, used screen door frame/corners to make the screens above and below the door, as well as the frame for the door itself, and siliconed everything in place (spraypainted everything that wasn't already black beforehand, though). The door hinge is held on with marine epoxy. Done! I did screw in aluminum "L" pieces on the top and bottom of the door, just for extra security in case the silicone ever fails on the big piece of glass, but it may well be unnecessary. I just did the same thing to a 75 gallon as well.

BTW, here's a link to the aforementioned thread:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63781-screen-vent-construction-how.html


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

dravenxavier said:


> I don't know of anyone who makes a kit. I did this one on my own, thanks in big part to some helpful threads on here (pumilo's thread on screens, in particular...thanks!). Wasn't difficult. Went to Lowes and got glass cut for the bottom and the door, used screen door frame/corners to make the screens above and below the door, as well as the frame for the door itself, and siliconed everything in place (spraypainted everything that wasn't already black beforehand, though). The door hinge is held on with marine epoxy. Done! I did screw in aluminum "L" pieces on the top and bottom of the door, just for extra security in case the silicone ever fails on the big piece of glass, but it may well be unnecessary. I just did the same thing to a 75 gallon as well.
> 
> BTW, here's a link to the aforementioned thread:
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63781-screen-vent-construction-how.html


Ok that's what I normally do, I just didn't know if there was a kit. I've never gotten glass cut at lowes. They will cut 1/4" pieces to your exact specifications? Was it expensive? I thought they only did acrylic.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Also bro one more thing, what's the advantage to having two screens as opposed to just one on top? Less condensation build up or were just being fancy? Thanks man.


----------



## Limitedjive (Jan 16, 2013)

Really cool viv, I havent seen to many pillar types before.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/159266-office.html


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

A vent at the bottom and top create a chimney effect. Warm air rises out the top vent and pulls new air in the bottom vent.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

Exactly, and luckily I did it that way, as these lights really build up some heat. I need to look into raising them higher off the tank.

Now I just have to decide on a species for it!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

dravenxavier said:


> Exactly, and luckily I did it that way, as these lights really build up some heat. I need to look into raising them higher off the tank.
> 
> Now I just have to decide on a species for it!


What a cool idea. I think I'm gonna try this with 40 vertical and my tens. Maybe I won't need a fan as often. Would you do that with a 10 vert? I just use jungle dawns. Thanks for getting back to me bro.


----------



## Wise Old Guru (Aug 18, 2013)

Mohlerbear said:


> About to start my 40 vert, wondering the same thing.


The lovely folks over at JungleBox don't technically offer one on their site, but they were willing to make me a 40 gallon breeder vert kit as a custom order for a pretty reasonable price after I shot 'em an email.


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

Wise Old Guru said:


> The lovely folks over at JungleBox don't technically offer one on their site, but they were willing to make me a 40 gallon breeder vert kit as a custom order for a pretty reasonable price after I shot 'em an email.



How much were they asking for one?


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

Never mind


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Wise Old Guru said:


> The lovely folks over at JungleBox don't technically offer one on their site, but they were willing to make me a 40 gallon breeder vert kit as a custom order for a pretty reasonable price after I shot 'em an email.


I'll email them and see how much they quote me. Thank you.


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

I already did.


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice work! Definitely a layout you don't see too often and you nailed it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

Definitely a fan of this layout. Great job! 

I will also be inquiring about obtaining some Tillandsia biflora in the future. Do they hold any water in the leaf axils? I actually mistook them for V. racinae at first.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

Polypodium said:


> Definitely a fan of this layout. Great job!
> 
> I will also be inquiring about obtaining some Tillandsia biflora in the future. Do they hold any water in the leaf axils? I actually mistook them for V. racinae at first.


Yes, they do hold some water. It may be JUST enough to raise a tad in. There may be some areas that hold more water in there, but I can't see the majority of the axils because of their current position in the tank.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

ExoticRepublic said:


> I already did.


Was it under $50?


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

Nope, $60 shipped, but they aren't taking custom orders for a few weeks.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

A couple of updated pics. No frogs present yet! I removed some of the moss from the left side of the log. It wasn't growing properly as it was too shaded, and I like the texture it opens up anyway. The Macroclinium manabinum, Masdevallia erinacea, and Sinningia muscicola are all blooming nicely.


----------



## TapDart91 (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow....that awesome beautiful. And I havent seen many like it. How did you make the front peice ?? I have a 40 breeder in my garage I am thinking of ideas


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Is that just a piece of wood with moss on it? I like the idea and may try something like that in my 220


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, it's just a tube of cork bark covered in some moss. Luckily, there's a guy who attends the Hamburg reptile show who brings some nice, large (and LARGE!) pieces of cork bark at pretty good prices. My original plan was to do a sheet on the entire back, slightly bowed, to mimic the side of a tree, but couldn't source something intact that size. Then I was going to do a few smaller "trees", but couldn't find anything that length with that small a diameter that was straight enough. Then I found this guy and settled on a single tree. I foamed the bottom with Great Stuff foam, filled it with repti bark (mostly to provide more space for microfauna, hopefully), and then foamed the top as well to keep it all in place.

If by front piece, you mean the door, it was pretty simple. Got two pieces of glass cut at Lowe's, one for the bottom to hold in substrate, and one for the door, leaving 6-7 inches remaining. Then I grabbed some screen door track and corners from Home Depot. Built a frame for each the bottom piece of glass (mostly for aesthetics) and one for the door, then made two more to fill in the other 6" or so. In these, I splined in some No-See-Um mesh, to use as vents above and below the door. Spray painted all of the frames. Siliconed it all together, and put on a hinge and door using marine grade epoxy from Home Depot. Entire front of the tank probably cost $25-30, not including reusable things and things I had on hand like a saw and spline tool.


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Very nice! What type of moss is that?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I know I already responded to this thread, but I think I didn't stress enough how much I like it. 
This might very well be my favorite tank on Dendroboard! 

I have a tank based on the same concept (with background though) and while it's a nice tank I must say that yours is much better.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

I have been sworn to secrecy on my moss source. That being said, I'm sure any of the available terrarium mosses can work. Since the planting is surface is vertical, the moss tends to hug the cork, even when trying to grow upwards anyway.

Sammie, thanks for the compliment. I've been wanting to do this tank for a long, long time. I am very much in love with the almost "island oasis" look that is given when a single focal object (or perhaps two) are used. The blank spot in the upper portion of the tank is still bothering me, but I've ordered another T. biflora that I'll hopefully be picking up at the Parkside orchid show at the end of the month. Then, time to decide what goes in there......


----------



## Dartkart21 (Feb 18, 2014)

Not the moss source.. Moss type


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry about that. Definitely not sure of what type...


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Aye that's nice!! What are you using for lighting, didn't see it mentioned.


----------



## JoshuaB (Jun 29, 2014)

Which hinge system did you use? I'm actually in the process of building something very similar to this at the moment, I have the door cut, and the screens and base ready. I just don't know where or which hinge to use. Very nice build.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

Lighting is a T5HO quad, 6700K. The bulbs are a bit more yellow than I'd like, so I'll be switching a couple of them out at some point.

As for the hinge, it's just a long hinge that I happened across at Lowe's. They have sizes up to 24", I believe. It's held on with marine epoxy and a few screws.


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

dravenxavier said:


> Lighting is a T5HO quad, 6700K. The bulbs are a bit more yellow than I'd like, so I'll be switching a couple of them out at some point.
> 
> As for the hinge, it's just a long hinge that I happened across at Lowe's. They have sizes up to 24", I believe. It's held on with marine epoxy and a few screws.


Draven, this is tremendous. 

Is there any chance you could share the measurements of stuff you ordered from Lowe's? If you've got it written down somewhere.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm sorry, I don't. I just go to their store and pick everything out. The one near me has an entire section of decorative hinges, including the very long ones. I would stop by your local store, if you have one.


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

dravenxavier said:


> I'm sorry, I don't. I just go to their store and pick everything out. The one near me has an entire section of decorative hinges, including the very long ones. I would stop by your local store, if you have one.


I do indeed, thanks!


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Do you happen to know the thickness of the glass you used for the door ? I am doing a forty gallon vert right now and am concerned about the weight the siliconed on hinges would have to hold if I used 1/4 inch thick glass for the door.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

It's from Lowe's, and I believe they only sell 3/32" glass.


----------

